#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Basic Log Interpretation

## petrophysicist

i hope this could be useful for all guys who loves log interpretation
the download link is 


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Basic Log Interpretation

----------


## Pablocien

Thanks

----------


## anthony

help me 
 my boss ask me to hence GS of LOGARITHM of analysis software, where me can get the software...... so that can full 
 thank you.

----------


## petrophysicist

tell me exactly what is GS software?

----------


## anthony

to be clearer can be seen in. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

thanks

----------


## petrophysicist

hey anthony
the website u have written doesn't work
plz let me know exactly what is this software.

----------


## blasuajoto

thanks

----------


## rancio

why your boss asked to hence that soft?  :EEK!: 

anyway .... use IP....search for it!

Good tutorial, but too much theory to read!

----------


## mezzo_mezzo

thanks

----------


## GerardoL

thanks

----------


## paolomaldini

the link is broken

----------


## fateh_kas

pls ,share it in other link because , this  link is not workink

----------


## Aung Kyaw Htoo

Dear Sir,
I am looking for Digirule software for well log digitizing.
May I request your favor for my request.
With best regards


Aung Kyaw HtooSee More: Basic Log Interpretation

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------

